# Sony's 4K 84-inch LED TV Now in Stores for $24,999.99



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Even if I had $25K + tax + delivery, etc. for this Sony 4K TV, I don't think this TV would be a good investment especially with no active 4K content around. And even if the content eventually shows up say 5 or 10 years from now, the TV itself may no longer be valid since other 4K TV's at that time will be a lot cheaper but more importantly those new 4K TV's will have all the "initial bugs" for a lack of a better word fixed and more ready for prime time.. Moreover, say worst case, 4K content for consumers never become a reality due to high price of bandwidth and other technical constraints that can't be controlled, then the 4K TV here would be no longer be something folks will want to have. Just some marketing talk about the potential of the tv that will never materialize.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

yeah....what tripplej just said.

If I recall TV history correctly, RCA wanted to sell color TVs but with no color content available what would there be for owners to watch. RCA had Bonanza done in color just so they could sell color TVs. Bet Sony Pictures will release 4K content just to get the ball rolling on selling 4K TVs.


----------



## lanayapiper (Oct 6, 2012)

I think this is too much for a TV at 25k. I'd consider this if I have a lot money to spend. I just spend the money to improve my home theater instead.


----------



## 18000rpm (Jun 18, 2010)

To say this is not good value, it's too much money etc is silly.

We are not the target audience for this TV.

The Russian billionairess who just bought the penthouse in Manhattan for $88 million? She will probably buy 8 of them, one for each room.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

How does someone is Russia makes billions.....legally?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> To say this is not good value, it's too much money etc is silly.


It may be silly to say that $25K is too much money for an 84" TV, but unless someone can demonstrate that this TV offers a proportionately greater (i.e., a five-times-better) viewing experience compared to a $5K HD TV or projector, it isn't silly to say that an 84" TV for $25K is not a good value.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive said this before but the only good this TV would be is using it as a huge PC monitor. 4K would make the image from a PC spectacular compared to any non 4K HD TV out there. Sadly $25,000 makes that far less appealing.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

eljay said:


> It may be silly to say that $25K is too much money for an 84" TV, but unless someone can demonstrate that this TV offers a proportionately greater (i.e., a five-times-better) viewing experience compared to a $5K HD TV or projector, it isn't silly to say that an 84" TV for $25K is not a good value.


Products like this do not exist because they are a good value. They exist as an attempt to create a new market segment and for early adopters for whom cost is no object. 

I disagree that there is not value in higher resolution. The impact of higher resolution sources and displays goes beyond whether you can see the pixels or not.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Products like this do not exist because they are a good value.


I agree, which is why I said it's not silly to say they are not a good value.



> I disagree that there is not value in higher resolution.


I didn't say there's no value in higher resolution.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would never pay that kind of money for a tv that's probably going to be obsolete in a few years. Something like this is just a trophy for someone who's got way to much disposable income. I would like to see one firsthand though.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

"What a bargain. What a bargain for me.". --Eddie Murphy, circa 1981

Well, when you have enough wealth, paying 25K for something like this isn't that big a deal. But the rest of us can just drool and wait for the price to come down below 10 grand (and still not be able to afford it).


----------

